# sound track player



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fellers, been working on a caboose that has a guy playing the harmonica sitting on the back steps. Got the idea that I could put a sound unit in the car as to be able to play actual harmonica music so it would more seem that the little guy is playing. Think I will have the speaker fire out a window, but might do it out the bottom, still stewing on that. Used to play the harmonica in earlier days and thought I should brush up on playing some tunes and do my own recording and I do like that idea as I could hack around just like a bored guy riding on a caboose might do, but that would involve all the time of brushing up and getting the music and setting up some recording stuff I don't have. Found a harmonica CD on fleabay for $3 and that will do for now. But I need a player and a speaker. I am on a yahoo layout sound group and I asked about this and got not a single response. Think all those guys are smaller scale modelers and have a bad case of size envy. The group standard there are units from Pricom called Dream Players and the cheapest one is their Lite unit at $40. Would really like a more economical unit. Do see see cheap MP3 player boards on fleabay and who knows how poor the sound would be. Any ideas on a player and a speaker? 

Doug


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bluetooth from a cell phone with this nanocube for less than $10.00. Use an old cell phone to store the audio files.


https://www.anypromo.com/technology...MI5IbAl_KI1gIVzkoNCh22jAAMEAQYAyABEgIjIvD_BwE


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dan, How do you buy one?
It was $9+ ea. for 50....
Such a deal! lol

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.amazon.com/EZSound-Module-DIY-Audio-Cards/dp/B006HL1KAU


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> https://www.amazon.com/EZSound-Module-DIY-Audio-Cards/dp/B006HL1KAU


That's a real neat one, Dwight.

I have a Bluerail recvr, and I've been playing with small bluetooth speakers to be driven from my cellphone. This is the smallest I found https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011BPXIPQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.









[As an aside, I also tried from Anker (A7910) which is a bit bigger but has amazing sound. It is now allocated to tabletop duty with my iPod for social occasions - not trains!]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, a nice self contained unit, not dependent on wireless transmission looks good... if you can edit the sound so it loops "cleanly" that would be very nice.

Greg - 799


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought several of these. They put out 2W to a single speaker.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TF-card-U-d...decoding-audio-Player-module-D-/112047623916?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, do they resume playing after power off, power on?

Greg - 795


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they start again at track 1. Yes, they do play again at power on with no user action. They have a combined, mono output from a 2 watt amplifier. They also have a stereo headphone output.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been reading about people re-purposing sound units from gift cards. That's where I came across this product. The only potential drawback is the 120 second time limit.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I dunno, Dwight... After two minutes of harmonica music, silence might be a good thing!

LOL!

Seriously, though, I've seen sound players that play cow and pig sounds when the car moves, isn't it possible to do something similar?

Robert


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

What's the big deal?

Get an MP3 player from ebay from ebay for <$1.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Mini-Mi...602805?hash=item440a00d4f5:g:qokAAOSwHsBZnulP

And get a stereo amp for under $3.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-3W-X2-...120150?hash=item2837753596:g:rAsAAOSwWclZeu2r

And a battery and pair of speakers.

If you don't like these, there's a whole world of these on the bay and you can be playing your tunes for <$10.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the same 2 minutes of harp music over and over would not be so nice. But then again, the train passes closely only periodically, not constantly. Spect I would have that music turned down a bit low as not to drown out the locomotive sound. Just would be nice to catch the sound as the caboose passed by and one sees the guy passing closely. But the best would be a long track with several songs.

The guy that owns the layout sound group has a business where he sells CDs he has made for various model RR scenes. Seems that onboard sound for the guys that model smaller scales is somewhat unusual and very new and he concentrated on sounds for scenes with one's speakers hidden say in a building. I have a few of his recordings and I like them but also have some things I wish were different. One is too much wind sounds, like a constant blustery day. And like on a logging camp recording, has a banjo player that hacks away with the same song too much. Don't tell him I said that, don't want to get booted from the group. Sometimes there is a bit of interesting discussions there, sometimes. But some of the guys there call themselves, "enginears" and are a bit absorbed resulting in the quick delete.

Doug


----------

